# XMG P707 PCGH-Edition V3 - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i7-7700HQ und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *XMG P707 PCGH-Edition V3 - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i7-7700HQ und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

						Das XMG P707 PCGH-Edition gibt es inzwischen in der dritten Revision. Ab sofort verwenden wir die superschnelle NVMe-SSD Samsung 960 Evo mit 500 GByte Speicherplatz.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *XMG P707 PCGH-Edition V3 - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i7-7700HQ und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------

